# scarborough harbour, rockwalls around redcliffe pier?



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

g'day akff, wayno here
just wandering about the scarborough boat harbour and the rockwall on the top end of the redcliffe pier and the pier itself.. anyone had any luck there chasing mangrove jack or jewies? new to the area, and buzzed around the top end rockwall and the pier the other day in me yak, heeps of good shows on the sounder ,stack of baitfish everywhere, worked the area trollin the rock wall and casting soft plakkies..didn't get any hits from the species i mentioned but managed a 61 cm flatty from under the pier, which was a bonus for sure and was stoked for a feed..but was more interested to know if any of the locals have had any luck fishing those fishy looking rock walls around the area..i've been reading about scarbie boat harbour and seems to hold cod and the odd jack, was gonna get out the harbour this late arv, but had to can it, for other reasons....sposse the weathers dodge aswell..just hanging for a fish..
so yup keen to find out if anyones had any luck there..and i'm sure there are fish to be had in such places..
thaks 
wayno


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

G'day Wayno...

I had the feeling that fishing within the Scarby harbour was verboten, but could be wrong... good bream used to be caught before the latest lot of pontoons etc were positioned there, and I see no reason that jacks wouldn't share the area as well.

Some young locals used to paddle across from the Redcliffe jetty to the break-wall on boards, climb up on the rocks and fish successfully from them. I don't know what they caught, but apparently they had a ball.

I've caught snapper, tailor, school mackerel and estuary-cod whilst trolling past the outside of the wall, but not on a regular basis.

It's a fishy area, and years ago whilst my wife and I were taking a walk on the previous jetty, bait-fish every where were being scattered, and some big yellowfin tuna were the culprits! I just can't imagine the problems you'd encounter hooking a large yellowfin from a jetty!

Huge cod used to be hooked from the old jetty at times, but seldom were landed... the pylons were just too close, and it would be "all over red-rover" in less time than it would take to say it!

Nice flatty!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Scarby harbour is an ok fishing area.....not raising the ire of the boaties is challenging at times, but I have never been kicked out of there for fishing the area.
Redcliffe jetty itself is mediocre fishing at best. The protection rock wall can be worth fishing around at times.
There is an awful lot of structure around Redcliffe Peninsula and all of it produces good results if you are lucky enough to be there at the right time, place and technique.
Do not limit yourself to above surface visible structures.....that would be about .05% of the fishable structure there.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

hey beekeeper and mangajack..
thanks for the reply, like i said sounding around on my yak around the breakwall the other day, theres some great looking structure above and below and baitfish in the plenty..so i guess the name of the game there is to keep trying from time to time, and you never know something big and brutee might be lurking and hungry around those zones and hopefully be there to see what it is..
hopefully catch you out there sometime..
wayno


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice little bream are plentiful around there. Best keep out of the boaties way however. I understand their frustration when there a bay full of water and we want to fish amongst the congestion.


----------



## ru4real (Feb 26, 2013)

All the foreshore rocks around Scarborough and Redcliffe hold good numbers of bream, pike, the odd jew, snapper, cod and grassy and spangled emperor. When the water dirties up the the cod, snapper and emperor move right up into the shallow water to feed. On the lower tides they hang around the drop offs and edges. When the water gets up a bit the bream move right up into the shallows to feed and can be great fun on surface lures as well as cranks and plastics. There is a lot of country to fish there and all very accessible to yaks. On a good day especially through winter as there are less SE winds there are normally plenty of yaks getting amongst it.

Regards

Ru4real


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Fishing in the harbour depends on who you talk to. I have been moved on by harbour employees before telling me fishing is not allowed, but most of the boaties seem ok with it. Some of the boaties are pretty much over people flicking lures around their boats as too many irresponsible fishermen have caused damage to their property over the years with poor casting etc. I have often found lures lodged in ropes on moored boats that somebody must have left behind, these would be a lovely little surprise for some unsuspecting decky hauling the ropes in on a pre-dawn launch.

I'll still fish these areas but if asked to, I will move on. But as always if somebody chooses to give me a mouthful of abuse or treat me rudely then they can expect the same in return, I'll behave like an adult provided I'm treated as such.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

g'day guys,, yeah i catch what you saying, sposse if you gonna be smashing up the paint work on the boats with terrible casts or leaving lures in the ropes of moored boats i'd get abit toey too. gut as bigkev says respect to one and each other goes along way..talk like and adult act like an adult,.. i pulled down there yesterday and had a chat to one of the coast guards who were hanging around the boat ramp about the subject, they pretty much said the same thing that the boaties don't like it too much, but respect goes along way..its not illegal to be fishing in there just try to be a little switched on to what ya doing..mmm, makes sense in my books.. i reckon on the pushing tide would defs be worth checking out,maybe not worth it when the tide gets too slack the rock walls run out of water..but no reason why there shouldn't be a few good specimens buzzing around at the right times..
wayno


----------

